

Heroku now supports alternate deployment stacks (beta): REE 1.8.7 and MRI 1.9.1 - malyk
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/3/5/public_beta_deployment_stacks/

======
malyk
Now you can run Rails 3 on heroku! Pretty slick, and the upgrade process to
the new deploy stacks is simple.

